# Grandmaster Jang to visit the US!



## hapkiyoosool (Dec 18, 2003)

Just wanted to let everyone know that GM Jang will be visiting the American HQ in FL in March.  We will be holding a seminar. You have to contact us for more information. Serious inquiries only. GM Jang is practically unknown in the US. He stays in the shadows.  If you need information on GM Jang, it is on our website. The link is just below my signature. 

You really have to get your RSVP in early, the October 2002 seminar was absoluetly packed.


----------



## hapkiyoosool (Dec 22, 2003)

Grandmaster Jang will be coming on APRIL 19 ~ 24.  The price of the seminar will be $150 and it will be open for ALL martial arts styles and schools.  It will be two to three days from 5pm until 9 pm. From 9am ~ 4pm, it will be closed sessions all week for black belts of our federation only.  It will be a short but sweet visit. The training will be intense. The doors will be locked and the blinds drawn. There will be no private lesson this year , sorry.


----------



## dosandojang (Mar 27, 2004)

Is he part of that Myung Jae Nam style?


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 27, 2004)

Man, I wish I had time to go. I have an instructor test, belt test, tournament, and payments for all those around the same time. That'd be awesome. 

Have fun. Maybe in the next decades or scores, if the guy lives to see them.


----------



## hapkiyoosool (Mar 29, 2004)

dosandojang said:
			
		

> Is he part of that Myung Jae Nam style?


 No we are not. Sorry. Grandmaster Jang was under Choi, Young-Sool. 

It doesn't matter your style or anyone elses style.  All are welcome to come and participate.  

Grandmaster Jang's visit. 

I wish everyone could come!


----------



## dosandojang (Mar 29, 2004)

Master Allen, I ask because the patch on the link you put for Master Jang, is the same patch used by Myung Jae Nam's IHF style....?


----------

